# Where can I buy Cardinal Tetras?



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Well it's coming close to my Birthday and for the past couple months I've been dying to buy a school of around 25-30 Cardinal Tetras to put in my ADA 60-P Display Tank. Can anybody tell me of a Trustworthy place were I can buy healthy Cardinal Tetras?

I did search and found 4-5 places but really I would like to know someone who has first hand experience with what they recieved.

I have order on Dr. Foster and Smith's once but never have I ordered fish.

This is the link: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/...a - Medium&ref=3665&subref=AA&GCID=C12188x007

I am curious has to how healthy are their fish?

Anyways thanks for reading and hopefully I can get these guys soon enough to start a new thread on the tank.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Have you looked at Fl Guppies Plus?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I've heard good things about a few places:

http://www.anubiasdesign.com/index.php
http://www.theamazonbasement.com/stocklist.html
http://www.invertzfactory.com/stocklist.htm

I've not placed an order from any of them only because that is a prefer that I prefer to buy locally.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

make sure you QT that many fish before adding them to your main tank. shipping is stressful on delicate fish and you'll likely lose some or have an issue with stress related disease.

GL! and happy early birthday


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

90% of all my livestock is from Mark Denaro at http://www.anubiasdesign.com/index.php.
He has them in stock.


----------



## carlyq333 (Aug 9, 2009)

They have them at aquarium adventure relatively often. And they take them back in 48 hours if they die. They just need a water sample too.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I made a order from Invertz Factory. And I got to say I am damned impressed!!!
They shipped them out wednesday and arrive here Friday only thing is that I almost lost all my fish because the dam mail man dropped it off at my neighbors house so it was out in the cold for 4-5 hours until my neighbor came over in the middle of the night with a package. But luckily only one CPD died. So far all my fish look fine and I just need to buy them some food.

22 Green Neon Tetras - 
1- Male- Scarlet Badis- 
5- Celestial Pearl Danios - 
7-exclamation point rasboras- 

These are what I ordered. I hope to see the Green Neons colored within the next week or two. They are already schooling together in my ADA 60-P. Otherwise I think I am going to order again in the next month or two. Pedro was nice enough to even send me extras of each fish. 

Also I was in a rush because I REALLY wanted some fish before my birthday so I went with what was available at the time Green Neons which has proven already to be quite beautiful!

Thanks guys for sharing your links though as I might check them out once I want more fish.


----------

